# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  حريق في مصنع الفلين بالمدينة الصناعية سحاب

## ادارة المنتدى

أكد مدير الإعلام الناطق الإعلامي في المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني العقيد فريد الشرع أن مديرية دفاع مدني العاصمة وبإسناد من مديرية إنقاذ وإسناد الوسط تمكنت من إخماد حريق شب في أحدى المصانع المختصة في تصنيع العبوات البلاستيكية والبولسترين في مدينة سحاب الصناعية دون وقوع أي إصابات بالأرواح .

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

